# Discovery Players? Explain to me please what exactly this means?



## sandshark (Nov 10, 2016)

What is a Discovery player? Is it a player that goes on a website and advertises they are available for any team that might need a position filled @ a tournament? Where do you find this info? And what is the most common reason for a player to do this?


----------



## madcow (Nov 10, 2016)

Discovery Player is a player in ECNL and I believe the boys DA. In ECNL it is a player that doesn't live near the club, but plays for that club. They can play with another club that is not in ECNL. We are in San Diego and have 2 players from Camarillo and 1 from Las Vegas. These players can only train with the ECNL team a certain # of times. Some train with a boys team at home and competes with the ECNL teams on the weekend. In the younger ages you can only have 2 DPs. At U18, you can have 4.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 10, 2016)

madcow said:


> Discovery Player is a player in ECNL and I believe the boys DA. In ECNL it is a player that doesn't live near the club, but plays for that club. They can play with another club that is not in ECNL. We are in San Diego and have 2 players from Camarillo and 1 from Las Vegas. These players can only train with the ECNL team a certain # of times. Some train with a boys team at home and competes with the ECNL teams on the weekend.


Are the two Ventura county players and the Vegas player considered discovery players?  Aren't they all only rostered to Surf?  I know Korniak was a discovery player last year because she still played with that Vegas team but are the others competing with another team?  I'm curious.


----------



## madcow (Nov 10, 2016)

They have to be listed as DPs even though they aren't playing for someone else. I originally just had them listed as straight players because they weren't playing for someone else, but another coach noticed and complained. He wanted to limit the amount of practice time they could have with us.


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 10, 2016)

madcow said:


> They have to be listed as DPs even though they aren't playing for someone else. I originally just had them listed as straight players because they weren't playing for someone else, but another coach noticed and complained. He wanted to limit the amount of practice time they could have with us.


That is crazy!!  Man what some coaches will do.


----------



## sandshark (Nov 10, 2016)

So can a player NON ECNL say 14 years old not actually belong to a team or club but still travel around and play as a guest with several teams at tournys?


----------



## MakeAPlay (Nov 10, 2016)

sandshark said:


> So can a player NON ECNL say 14 years old not actually belong to a team or club but still travel around and play as a guest with several teams at tournys?


No.


----------



## Dos Equis (Nov 10, 2016)

On the ECNL website, competition rule 2.12 outlines what a Discovery Player is.  I can find no reference to any limitation on training days for a Discovery Player in the rules, nor am I aware of any.  I am confident there is none.

However, ENCL rules dictate that a player who generates a "Travel Distance Concern", meaning they are unlikely to be able to regularly attend trainings, can be designated a Discovery Player by the Commissioner, and must take one of the team's Discovery Player slots.  Why? I expect this insures the ECNL team is drawing and developing players in primarily their own market, and not recruiting half of their roster from distant areas, resulting in a game day roster very different than their training day roster.

The USSDA Developmental Player program (not Discovery) is a very different beast, with different rules and goals, and allows clubs to try out new players in up to 6 games (but no more) before adding them to the full time roster.


----------



## genesis (Nov 13, 2016)

sandshark said:


> So can a player NON ECNL say 14 years old not actually belong to a team or club but still travel around and play as a guest with several teams at tournys?


Non ECNL event yes. Of course they have to have CYSA-South membership.


----------

